# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Falso fallo

## Jorlando

No sé si os ha pasado algo así alguna vez. Lo cierto es que nunca he hecho un juego con falso fallo a nadie. No por nada, simplemente nunca lo había incluído en mi repertorio. René Lavand, en su historia del cumanés, hace dos trucos, y el segundo (ignoro el nombre) es ése en el que el tahur le pide que corte por cuatro cartas iguales. Lavand da una carta boca abajo y luego corta por tres cartas más (pongamos que son los reyes), que va dejando dorsos arriba sobre la mesa. Luego enseña la primera carta que resulta ser un siete. Todo el mundo piensa que ha fallado pero al voltear las tres cartas que era n reyes resultan ser sietes, y dice aquello de "prometí cortar por cuatro cartas iguales, no por cuatro reyes". Bueno, esta introducción va para el que no conozca el juego. 

En el Canuto viene un juego parecido, pero yo lo quise hacer como René Lavand, aunque sin contar la historia del cumanés (no creo que mis amigos me creyeran si salgo diciendo que me enfrenté hace veinte años a un temible tahur). Bien, el caso es que me las apañé para que ellos fueran los que me desafiaran a mí a cortar por cuatro cartas iguales. Hice el primer corte y dejé una carta sobre la mesa boca abajo, tal y como hace Lavand. Corté tres veces más y enseñe tres Jotas, una tras otra, y las iba poniendo cara abajo sobre la mesa. Cuando saqué la última Jota, pues me levanté con aire satisfecho esperando que todos me preguntaran por la primera carta. Eso era lo que esperaba yo, y en cuanto me preguntaron les animé a dar ellos mismos la vuelta a la primera carta. Resultó ser un cuatro. 

A partir de ahí fue el caos. Todo el mundo estalló en carcajadas. "Te ha salido mal, fallaste, menudo mago de pacotilla". Yo dije "un momento, que prometí cortar por cuatro cartas iguales, no por cuatro Jotas". Pero empezaron a soltar carcajadas. "sí, sí, ya vemos de lo que eres capaz". Les dije que dieran la vuelta a las otras cartas, y que miraran. No hacían caso, sólo risa. Alguno incluso se levantaba ya para irse. Insistí en que el juego no había acabado, que miraran las tres cartas. Ni caso. Al final les di la vuelta yo mismo. Mostré los tres cuatros, junto con el otro. Nadie pareció darse cuenta de la situación: "sí, eso, ahora trata de arreglarlo". Pero qué arreglo ni qué mi madre. Ahí tenéis vuestras cuatro cartas iguales. 

Alguno de aquellos energúmenos todavía decía "no disimules, que has fallado, lo que pasa es que has pegado un cambiazo en el último momento para disimular". Les dije que me había pasado más de diez minutos pidiéndoles que diesen la vuelta ellos mismos a las cartas para que viesen que yo no cambiaba nada. No parecía convencerles. Al final les dejé por imposibles.

----------


## PabloAmira

uuuu que pena!!!!

pasan cosas inesperadas, no disfrutaron la magia, o quizas no supiste dar el ambiente necesario..
pero animo!

----------


## starsoazul

Yo no soy ningun experto pero me parece que para este tipo de juegos lo mejor es contar una historia, le da otro clima.
Mira yo en particular hago la version que esta en el canuto, y digo que es una historia que me conto un viejo mago.
La misma se desarrolla hace ya casi un siglo en una taberna perdida en las montañas asturianas.
Entra un tahur a la misma y en oscuro rincon ve a un hombre( en este caso el mago) barajando un mazo de cartas ( mientras las voy mezclando, mientras mantengo el orden de las top), el tahur se acerca a la mesa y se dice al hombre que parece ser bueno con las cartas aunque cree que no tanto como el.
El mago se siente desafiado y el tahur lo insita a demostrar su manejo con las cartas. Para ello ( y apuesta de por medio 2000 pts, que en aquel entonces era un paston) lo desafia hacer algo que ningun tahur ( ni siquiera el mismo, y con lo bueno que es...) a podido hacer jamas.
Esto es que con las cartas mezcladas, pueda cotar por cutro iguales....
Y luego  a medida que transcurre el juego le voy dando altibajos.
el resto de la historia ya te la imaginas,
Aunque para el final, cuando todos creen que el mago ha fallado, el tahur esoboza una gran sonrisa y se dispone rapidamente a coger el dinero, el mago le sujeta la mano ( empaleme top 1 y 2) y le dice lo que tu ya sabes, al final gran sorperesa.
No solo ha cortado por dichas cartas sino que los cuatro reyes por ej aparecen en sus bolsillos y la baraja la doy a examinar.
A mi en particular el hecho de contar una historia, esta o cualquier otra me ayuda mucho como misdirection ya que aprovecho las distintas situaciones que se van desarrollando en la historia para que la`` magia ´´ocurra sin que nadie se percate de ello.

un saludo y perdon por el rollo solo pretendia darte una idea 

 :Wink:

----------


## JASON555

de verdad una pena que te pase esto, lo mas importante (y me tomo el atrevimiento de aconsejarte) en estos juegos es el control del publico con los amigos aveces ahí que ser fuertes para que te respeten y pongan mucha atención, pero después de eso uno se convierte en el orgullo de ellos, no te desanimes estos juego de fallo se lo hago a mis amigos mas que todo ya que me conocen y saben que hago las cosas bien, para empezar con publico los juegos de fallo son muy fuertes por que la gente se queda pensando ¿que pasarla? pobre hombre, y no se mueven! por eso cuando todo se destapa es muy emotivo por que pienso o a mi me pasa que se lo creen mas mucha gente me dice ¡como saliste de eso! supongo que otro colega no estara de acuerdo pero yo lo manejo mejor asi, con amigos es mejor cuando ya sepan que haces cosas muy buenas, mejor dicho cuando ya eres casi un orgullo, comienzas haces tu juego y fallas y también se lo creen! el impacto es mayor! tu nunca fallas! y si lo solucionas como es normal a no ser que sea un error de verdad y ya no se pueda siquiera improvisar lo valoraran mucho  mas, como te digo es solo un consejo espero me haga entender y lo puedas aprovechar 
un abrazo

----------


## cuenk

Eso es porque estaban viendo el juego sin prestar atención, me da una rabia cuando alguien te pide que hagas algo y luego casi ni mira y al final son otros los que terminan viendo el juego, y el que te lo pide ni se entera de como acaba. Creo que si le ponen algo de atención se darían cuenta de que el juego tiene sentido y que realmente no has fallado. Esto es como el que ve una película de suspense perdiéndose trozos y al final de todo dice que no se ha enterado de nada que es muy "liosa" xD que rabia...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Un consejo: Cambia de amigos

----------


## cuenk

> Un consejo: Cambia de amigos


  :Lol:  hombre la verdad que son un poquito crueles... porque aunque fuera un fallo de verdad lo último que hay que hacer es humillar al mago.
Igual es que no les gusta ver magia, no les insistas.

----------


## Enrique J. Ferrojas

Que a un amigo tuyo no le guste la magia no le da derecho a humillarte ni ridiculizarte de ti encima que le haces algo.. apoyo la noción de Gonzalo   :Lol:  

Jorlando, dices que te las apañaste para que te desafiaran.. nunca hay que crear desafio por que igual se ensañaron así por esa razon. Si pudieras explicar un poco mejor a lo que te refieres con ese desafiaran   :Wink:  

Yo la version que conozco es la del canuto que se empieza a cortar y poner cartas sobre la mesa, y cuando hay tres puestas cortas por la cuarta y fallas, entonces se da la vuelta a las que estaban en la mesa y resultan ser como la ultima, y luego te sacas las cartas de los bolsillos ¿es mas o menos como la de R. Lavand?

Saludos 
EnriqueJ

----------


## Manolo Talman

Solo un par de consejos : 

Consejo 1: Estudiar La concepcion de la atmosfera magica (Vol 1 Ascanio)
Consejo 2: Elige mejor el momento y la gente para hacer magia

De nuevo el concepto de Ascanio : Dar margaritas a los cerdos... si la gente no quiere o no esta preparada para ver magia ¿para que quemarse haciendo juegos?

----------


## Jorlando

> Jorlando, dices que te las apañaste para que te desafiaran.. nunca hay que crear desafio por que igual se ensañaron así por esa razon. Si pudieras explicar un poco mejor a lo que te refieres con ese desafiaran   
> 
> Yo la version que conozco es la del canuto que se empieza a cortar y poner cartas sobre la mesa, y cuando hay tres puestas cortas por la cuarta y fallas, entonces se da la vuelta a las que estaban en la mesa y resultan ser como la ultima, y luego te sacas las cartas de los bolsillos ¿es mas o menos como la de R. Lavand?
> 
> Saludos 
> EnriqueJ


No fue un desafío en plan vacile. Simplemente hablábamos (sin explicar trucos ni técnicas) de que la magia requería muchas horas diarias de estudio, ensayo y mucha paciencia. Sólo así se conseguía un nivel aceptable, y te permitía hacer cosas que requerían una habilidad increíble. Tuve la suerte de que uno preguntara "¿por ejemplo?". Y yo contesté que por ejemplo cortar por cuatro cartas iguales, cosa que solo unos pocos "éramos capaces de hacer". A partir de ahí, aunque se tomaron con escepticismo ese "éramos", pues ya fue cosa hecha que me pidiesen una demostración.

Respecto al juego de Lavand, todas las cartas están sobre la mesa. Se corta una vez, y se da la carta boca abajo, sin enseñarla. Él dice que "le voy a dar un handicap, una carta ciega. Desconozco cuál es esa carta". Luego hace un segundo corte y dice "yo intuía que aquella carta era un rey" y efectivamente sacar un rey, que pone boca abajo sobre la mesa, en el lado opuesto de la primera. Así las otras dos. Lavand lo presenta como una apuesta entre él y el cumanés. Lavand dice que va a recoger el dinero y y el tahur contesta que aún no ha visto la primera carta. Al darle la vuelta resulta ser un siete (o lo que sea, que se puede hacer con cualquier número o figura). Lavand pone cara de asombro y dice "falló. No, lo de falló me lo dijo el cumanés a mí, y yo le contesté que no fallo jamás. Prometí cortar por cuatro cartas iguales, no por cuatro reyes". Le da la vuelta a los supuestos tres reyes, y resultan ser sietes. Lo curioso es que cuando yo dije lo de "no fallo jamás", pues no se lo tomaron muy en serio.

Con las técnicas del Canuto, bien ensayadas y practicadas, se puede hacer bien este juego.

Volviendo al desafío. Nunca se desafía al público. Yo no lo hice. Son ellos los que están en su derecho de desafiarte a ti. Lo que ellos no deben saber es que ese desafío está controlado por el mago.

Respecto a cambiar de amigos, pues quizá estuviese bien hacerlo, pero teniendo en cuenta que les debo literalmente la vida y la de mi familia, pues estaría feo, ¿no? No me importa en sí que se rían. Yo les hice notar que sus características faciales eran similares a las del simio y se quedaron más tranquilos. Lo que me enfadó fue que no me dejaran terminar el juego a mi manera.

----------


## Moñiño

Yo tengo unos compañeros de trabajo que me suelen pedir que les haga algo, los ratos muertos en la oficina, pero no suelo acceder. La razon es que no van a verme hacer magia, vana a tratar de descubrir donde esta la trampa. El dia que hago algo, o bien es automatico o bien, de tanto ensayo, me sale automaticamente a mi.  En lineas generales, ni amigos, nia la familia (salvo a mi mujer, que aunque no le gusta la magia, si necesito a alguien para practicar el efecto, por la razon que sea, la suelo insistir) ni a los compañeros de trabajo suelo accederles hacer magia.
Creo que no son el publico idoneo, por la confianza, ya se sabe, donde hay confianza da asco.
Eso si, un compañero de trabajo le encanta la magia, suelo hacerle algun juego, pero luego le tengo semanas, detras tratando que le explique como lo hago. El otro dia, practicando el girando los ases, me vio y alucino, y eso que no me sale nada bien, puesto que llevo poco con el juego, pues machacon en sacarlo por su cuenta por que yo no se lo explico y no se lo vuelvo a mostrar (es que no, que no me sale y me va a pillar, que esta en fase de estudio), de  hecho gira un as con un movimiento que no se ni siquiera se si exite, de una manera muy rara, pero lo ejecuta que ni te das cuenta. Ahora trata de girar el segundo, pero claro, no sale del lio, pues no conoces tecnicas como los volteos o cuentas emsley o de otro tipo. No sabe nada de tecnica.  Sabe algunos automaticos, de esos de libro de centro comercial, y la verdad es que les saca partido, pero no le enseño nada, puesto que en cuanto sabe algo, suele ser tan impaciente que ha mostrar a todo el mundo lo que sabe, y suele destrozar ilusiones. Se pone muy pelmazo en muchas ocasiones, pero erre que erre, que no, le digo yo. Le he invitado a venir a la asociacion y se lo esta pensando. Por ahora, lo unico que le insisto es en que si le interesa, ensaye, lea y tenga panciencia, que no se repita, en fin, teoria todo, pero nada de movimientos ni de secretos. No procede.  Es mejor asi, en mi opinion.  El ejemplo contrario es mi cuñado y su hermano, que en las reuniones familiares, disfrutan viendome sin preguntar luego nada. Ven el show, se divierten, se entretienen, son publico y nada mas. Asi da gusto. Quien quiera verte hacer magia, ya te lo pedira y sabras si esta preparado para verte o no. Nunca hago magia si no me lo piden o veo que no estan receptivos.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Un poquillo malignos tus amigos no?... jeje:D

----------


## jorgeo

yo tambien he probado a hacer el del canuto aunque con mejores resultados. Lo que te pasó a ti es precisamente por lo que no me gusta hacer magia cuando estan todos mis amigos juntos (somos casi 30) porque siempre hay algun graciosillo que te intenta fastidiar el juego de cualquier manera por ello de las pocas veces que les he hecho algun juego lo he hecho a 5 ó 6 personas que se que les gusta ver magia y disfrutan con ella al igual que hacía yo hace un par de años cuando no sabía nada de magia.

----------


## shark

me apunto a lo que dijo Manolo Talman (¿para cuando un libro , Manolo?).

1- haz correctamente el efecto.
2- hay gente a la que NO se le debe hacer magia.

----------


## Mecachis

A quienes hiciste el juego tenían toda la razón ¡¡¡Habías fallado!!!, lo vistas como lo vistas. Esta es una de las razones que aportan quienes están en contra de los semifallos . Les has tenido pendientes, jota tras jota, el climax iba subiendo poco a poco hasta llegar al cuatro en que se cae todo por los suelos, se tiene que recuperar en un instante y aumentado con creces lo que has perdido... 
 Este hilo es un buen pretexto para contrastar opiniones ¿Que pensais? ¿Estais a favor , o en contra de los semifallos?
¡¡ala!!!

----------


## Voidmain

Opino que el uso de los "falsos fallos" debe estar supeditado al personaje que interpretes. 
Evidentemente no causará el mismo efecto un "falso fallo" perpretado por alguien que aparenta ser un experto tahur, que por uno cuya imagen sea la de un torpe y despistado mago. 

A nivel personal, me encanta salpicar con falsos fallos algunos juegos... aunque claro, mi personaje (al igual que mi persona) da pie a ello, y resulta congruente el hecho de que me equivoque. Incluso despierta simpatía.

En definitiva, si el personaje, la charla y tu lenguaje corporal son los adecuados, no veo problema en hacer uso de un recurso tan divertido como los "falsos fallos".

----------


## Jorlando

> A quienes hiciste el juego tenían toda la razón ¡¡¡Habías fallado!!!, lo vistas como lo vistas.


Habría fallado si hubiera prometido cortar por cuatro Jotas. Pero sólo prometí cortar por cuatro cartas iguales. Lo que luego piense cada uno es su problema. Supongo que en eso se basa el falso fallo, en prometer algo "a medias", en dejar que el público haga sus suposiciones, y luego ir haciéndole ver que sus suposiciones se van cumpliendo, hasta tras un anticlímax que supone el fallo, remontar con un clímax aún mayor, haciendo ver al público que sus suposicones eran incorrectas, y que al final, el mago cumplió lo que tenía prometido.
No descarto la posibilidad que yo sea un mal mago, que indudablemente lo soy. Pero ver a René Lavand contando la historia del cumanés con dos falsos fallos seguidos, es una gozada.

----------


## Jesus el mago

De todas formas es mala suerte, por que yo en una ocasión delante de varias personas,   falle al hacer un doble, alegremente di la vuelta a la carta y me encontré que no era la elegida por el espectador , no veas la cara de sorpresa mía, empezaron los sudores, los temblores de manos  y las ganas de desaparecer,  pero me puse a repasar mentalmente paso a paso y me di cuenta que lo había hecho  mal , había dejado la carta en top... así que realice un pase mágico por encima de la baraja  como si fuera  el pase mas mágico del mundo, di la vuelta y allí estaba, todos me aplaudieron, y al terminar.. uno de los presentes... me pregunto si aquel fallo lo había hecho adrede.. le dije que por supuesto que si, con cara de ofendido ... a lo que respondió.. chico ese juego es muy bueno y de veras nos habías hecho creer que te había fallado el truco, pero lo mejor fue el pase mágico para hacer aparecer la carta.

Estuve temblando mas de media hora, no fui capaz hacer mas juegos ¡¡ni siquiera podía  sujetar la baraja en mis manos!!.

O sea que de pende del momento mágico en que te encuentres te puede salir bien hasta esta chapuza.

----------


## servidor

pues yo tambien le hice el juego a unos amigos y cuando vieron que habia fallado no dijeron nada, excepto uno que se rio de mio hasta hartarse.Pero cuando le dije mira las otras, todos los que no se habian reido se rieron de el.OLE MIS AMIGOS  :Oops:

----------


## thrasher

tienes que elegir mejor el publico nomas
ovbiamente no te prestaban atencion
o sino a alguien le caias mal y te estropeo el truco nada mas..
o talves alguien del publico savia el truco y quiso dejarte mal y hacer creer a todos ke no eras bueno

----------


## Jesus el mago

Thrasher, perdona pero esto es un foro de magia y no un ... bueno ya sabes, y creo que deberías tener un poco de respeto por los demás, intenta escribir los mas correctamente posible para que todos te entendamos ¡ Atención no te pido sin faltas de ortografía, solamente de una forma correcta que se entienda!.


Gracias.

Y perdonad los moderadores, pero es que me da rabia recibir correos de nuevas respuestas al foro de este tipo.

----------


## elmagopi

> Solo un par de consejos : 
> 
> Consejo 1: Estudiar La concepcion de la atmosfera magica (Vol 1 Ascanio)
> Consejo 2: Elige mejor el momento y la gente para hacer magia
> 
> De nuevo el concepto de Ascanio : Dar margaritas a los cerdos... si la gente no quiere o no esta preparada para ver magia ¿para que quemarse haciendo juegos?




Hola Manolo, en primer lugar. Y lo segundo, decir que tienes toda la razón del mundo, que muchas veces no es el momento y nos esforzamos en hacer magia pese a lo que pese. A veces la gente no es la adecuada, y cuando se sabe eso, lo mejor es guardar la baraja en el estuche, el estuche en el bolsillo y a otra cosa, mariposa. Sin enfadarse ni nada, pero si no te quieren ver, por mucho que digan luego: no, es que te queremos ver, es que no se qué, es que no se cuántas, ... Lo único que quiere ese tipo de público es tocar las narices. Así que, una retirada a tiempo es una gran victoria.

----------


## sergiocl

Yo hago un juego de doble fallo en la que el efecto es que la carta elegida por el espectador "se cambia" por una que no era, que estuvo todo el tiempo en su mano (me es dificil explicar el efecto sin dar información), el tema es que por lo menos, lo mejor que ha resultado para mi es poner cara de desencajado y actura como para un Oscar luego dejar que todo fluya, o sea, apuntarle con el dedo u otra cosa para que ellos mismo vean que nada ha fallado.

----------


## Gandalf777

Hola:

Me encantan tus anecdotas, y no prescisamente por  buenas (no me  mal interpretes)  sino por ese aire  de cinismo, sarcasmo, buena honda  y  todo combinado.
creo que lo que paso aca tiene un poco que ver con todo lo que  los demas han dicho , pero mas tienen que ver con una cosa que siempre he creido: la magia es como el humor,  alguna vez habran escuchado  esta  frase:   el que mas sabe mas rie.
En la magia  pasa igual,  no todos tienen la capacidad de apreciar un buen  juego, por muy bien presentado  que este, no creo que haya sido tu culpa , ni que  cada vez que la gente no disfruta de la magia, sea culpa del mago(algunas veces podria ser), pero  a veces pasa, que  se conjunta un grupo de  "negados" para la magia, a los cuales  lo unico que les hace falta es (como decia Lavand y no me canso de repetir, adoro esa frase) "estimular su capacidad de asombro". y estimular  dicha capacidad, es tan intimo como desear dejar de beber, si no sale de adentro, nadie lo hara por  uno.
Me da pena la gente que no disfrutala magia,  pero  no los critico.

A quien no le  ha pasado  lo que te paso  :Confused:    que arroje la primera piedra ( pero de esponja si no no cuenta).

saludos!!!

----------


## llauix

En mi opinión, los amigos acostumbran a ser el peor público... seguramente porque te tienen demasiada confianza, o vete a saber. Y sobretodo, se tiene que hacer magia a quién quiera verla, nunca obligar a nadie a ver un truco si no quiere verlo o no le gusta...

Por ejemplo, yo nunca he hecho una actuación, pero si he hecho trucos a gente que me lo ha pedido... estos son el público más agradecido. Los amigos, pues algunos bien, otros muy mal como los de Jorlando... simplemente estan esperando el error para hechartelo en cara.

----------


## Danizeta

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que muchas veces los amigos son el público más difícil, sobre todo cuando comienzas a hacerles magia, porque es cuando notas que te tienen menos "respeto" y se distraen fácilmente (esto también puede ser culpa de uno mismo, de no saber mantener su atención o no saber elegir el momento adecuado), o se lo toman a la ligera porque para ellos no eres un mago "en serio". 

Y me parecen especialmente peligrosos los amigos cazatrucos, porque con un mago profesional al que no conocen de nada se cortan mucho más, pero contigo tienen la confianza suficiente como para intentar reventarte el truco. Yo tengo un amigo que, después de hacerle un día varios juegos de cartas, me reconoció que estuvo todo el rato intentando pillarme los trucos; por suerte, le dejé sorprendido, lo que en esos casos resulta una satisfacción doble. No obstante, ya le he dicho que hasta que no cambie de mentalidad y se centre más en disfrutar el juego, no vuelvo a hacerle ninguno.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Quizá lo que debas cambiar es tu presentación. ¿No crees?

----------


## Danizeta

Yo he sido el primero en admitirlo como posible causa, pero estoy hablando de algo que me ocurrió hace ya tiempo, la primera vez que hice magia a amigos, y ahora cuido mucho más la presentación. Ello no quita para que el resto de las cosas que he comentado puedan tener más o menos peso en la dificultad de presentar juegos a amigos.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Hola a todos. El viernes que pasó tuve una muy grata experiencia con un falso fallo. El sábado 5 había presentado un show en el cumple del papá de un amigo. Sólo dos invitados me eran desconocidos. Les hice una sesión de 7 juegos más un bis. El viernes 11 fue el cumple de una de las presentes en el show, una muy entrañable amiga y, como estaba de paso, por casualidad, me pidieron que haga algo especialmente para tres invitados que no habían visto el show del sábado anterior. Hice 5 de los juegos de la sesión anterior y quienes ya los habían visto lo disfrutaron igual, aún más asombrados porque aunque ya sabían cómo iba la mano, ni pistas de cómo se hace. Y se vino el bis y ahí fue donde concluí con un falso fallo que, a manera de final de sesión y con el sentido del humor con que lo hice, me valió ovaciones. Se pararon a aplaudir y se me acercaron a abrazarme. La cumpleañera lagrimeó de la emoción y me lo agradeció muy afectuosamente. 
  Creo que, dada la relación mago-participantes que se formó, sintieron el dolor de ver fallar a quien querían mostrar como un amigo bastante peculiar y de quien se enorgullecen por todas las cosas que hace (no lo tomen como una inmodestia) y la vergüenza de que haya ocurrido justo cuando ya le tenían aprecio y delante de desconocidos. 
  Me parece una atmósfera psicológica propicia para los falsos fallos. 
  Espero haber aportado una valiosa experiencia. Gracias.

----------


## ericmelvin10

Yo con alguien que espera el fallo, o no hago juegos o le hago el de pim pam pum  :Smile1:

----------


## b12jose

Gracias por abrir y contestar post de hace años, si fuera solo este... tendría un pase... por favor vamos a intentar no contestar post que llevan inactivos tanto tiempo...

----------


## ericmelvin10

Jose, no hay ninguna norma que lo impida y como existe otra que me impide postear en venta hasta que no tenga 50 mensajes y este foro esta un poco muertecillo, ahi tienes la motivacion.
Ademas, soy nuevo y me gusta leer, general mente en los foros la informacion interesante suele ser antigua.

Ahora, que si molesta, me baneais por escribir y comentar en temas antiguos y tan amigos.

----------


## b12jose

Vamos a ver... vuelve a leer las normas, sobre todo:

Reflotar temas antiguos sin aportar nada nuevo. 

Existe la norma de los 50 mensajes, pero no por ello puedes inflingir otra para llegar a ese número de mensajes... Por favor... usemos el sentido común y no tentemos la suerte con comentarios como el último...

----------


## b12jose

Vamos a ver... vuelve a leer las normas, sobre todo:

Reflotar temas antiguos sin aportar nada nuevo. 

Existe la norma de los 50 mensajes, pero no por ello puedes inflingir otra para llegar a ese número de mensajes... Por favor... usemos el sentido común y no tentemos la suerte con comentarios como el último...

----------


## ericmelvin10

Hola Jose, 

te había escrito una contestación desde el telf movil pero me ha dado erro (por cierto en TAPATALK el foro va extremadamente lento).

A lo que iba;

te agradezco mucho la aclaración, se me pasó por alto, pese a que creo que aporto algo; de todas formas simplemente estaba leyendo mensajes que me parecian interesantes (he leido más) y en los que he querido aportar algo y aprovechar para que sumen los 50 mensajes.

Yo mismo soy administrador de otro foro de otra temática y comprendo la situación pero no comparto el hecho de clasificar a los usuarios según el numero de mensajes. Hay muchos que aportan mucho en 1 solo mensaje y otros que en 50 no aportan prácticamente nada. 
Hay gente, como yo, que le gusta más leer que aportar, gente novata que no puede aportar mucho, gente que sólo lee para aprender o que no se siente con los conocimientos adecuados para contribuir, o gente que prefiere reservarse la opinión.

Te agradezco mucho el tono cordial y lamento profundamente si mis comentarios han podido perjudicar la normal lectura del foro. Intentaré que no vuelva a pasar.

Un saludo.

----------


## Coloclom

Hola Eric.

La razón para "clasificar" a los usuarios según sus mensajes es la siguiente:

Por un lado, se han dado caso en los que han entrado usuarios nuevos vendiendo productos que luego resultaron no enviarse al comprador. Incluso en alguna ocasión el comprador nos ha pedido explicaciones a nosotros, los moderadores!!! ... Aunque no es una medida perfecta, el hecho de plasmar 50 mensajes nos permitirá saber si perteneces a la comunidad mágica (en mayor o menor medida nuestras palabras y pensamientos reflejan parte de nuestros conocimientos) o por el contrario solamente eres alguien que pretende estafar. Verdad que no le comprarías una GI a alguien que pregunta cómo iniciarse en tal rama mágica??


Por otro lado, están los listos que pretenden hacer mercado/tienda en el foro. No nos aportan nada y encima quieren usarnos de plataforma mercantil!! Pues no nos gusta eso. Un foro de magia no necesita de un subforo de mercadillo (porque no tiene nada que ver con la magia), pero es un "regalo" que hacemos a nuestros mejores usuarios (aquellos que tienen más de 50 mensajes).

Sabemos que la norma de los 50 mensajes no gusta, pero puesta en la balanza, nos parece la mejor opción en pro del foro.


Un saludo y gracias por leerme!!

----------


## ericmelvin10

Gracias por la aclaracions, aunque como te he dicho, lo entiendo perfectamente pero no lo comparto.


Por lo general, el comprador suele informarse sobre el vendedor (o al menos es lo que intento hacer yo) mirar en el foro lo que ha dicho, ver la ubicación física, buscar su nick por otros foros... Ademas de que si tiene la correspondencia electronica con el usuario puede reclamar a la policia.

Pero entiendo que se quiera poner un primer filtro.

Precisamente soy moderador de la sección compraventa de un foro de instrumentos musicales donde se hacen transacciones de una media de 1500€ por lo que conozco bien este "mundillo".

No soy mago profesional, igual que tampoco soy musico profesional; para mi es un hobby con el que lo paso muy bien y en el que invierto mas de lo que me gustaria, jejje

No puedo aportar mucho porque se muy poco, aunque como todo es relativo, ya que haciendo cuentas tengo un repertorio de mas de 60 trucos distintos y varias rutinas; aunque con una ejecucion muy mejorable en la  mayoria.


Lo que quiero decir es que es normal que en un principio no haga aportaciones estelares, y os tengais que conformar con leer un "gracias", "que pasada!" o "alguien sabe como ...?" Porque no me veo aportando mucho mas por ahora.

En cualquier caso, gracias ya que no siempre se tiene la posibilidad de hablar con calma con los admin/mod de los foros... Y viendo el tono general de varios hilos de este foro, no esperaba tanta comprension y buen rollo.

Un saludo

----------


## Marvel

Pues yo estaba en otro foro que también de vez en cuando aparecía un nuevo estafador (o viejo, cambiándose de nick).
Hacía varias ventas buenas, y a partir de cierto momento, hacía una gorda y no mandaba el producto.
No siempre puedes tener información veraz del vendedor, aparte que no por ser menos prudente uno es culpable de que le engañen, y por aquí pasa gente joven que por el momento ha tenido suerte y no espera que le pase a él.

Yo veo bien que se tomen las medidas que hagan falta, después de todo puedes vender por ebay, o por otras webs. Aquí eso es un objetivo muy secundario.

En cuanto a reflotar viejos hilos, hay que mantener un equilibrio. Si abre uno nuevo se le diría que use el buscador para postear en el viejo hilo. Aunque lo de que sea para aportar algo creo que va bien para un viejo hilo que se llenó de comentarios personales, y para abrir uno nuevo sobre un tema ya hablado, no está mal que sea para proponer una nueva duda no tratada.

----------

